# Fence into next property



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

We have gates between neighboring properties for various reasons. One is utility access, one is to have quicker access to an elderly neighbor if needed, two are for a lease and escape route in case of flooding and the last is for maintenance.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Exactly as QtrBel stated...for us too.

You _don't_ have to put in gates and they can always be added later if wanted/needed in the future.
When we bought our land we fenced it and did _not_ have gates...we added them and if needed we could take them out too.








My neighbors are also friends and we watch out for each others homes and take care of their animals as they do mine if we are away from home longer than a day.
It is far easier to open a gate and walk across a field than have to go around, open drive gates locked shut to let animals out of the house or feed.
We also can get to each other if a emergency arises we need a extra set of hands for help or we see a animal in distress...takes me 2 minutes to go across a field to free a horse hung in a fence versus 10 minutes to go around with the car or truck and then still have to access the pastures...
I also maintain the pastures cutting grass so yes, my tractor goes through the fields cutting as it goes. :smile:
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I live in the city, but I also put in a gate in the back of my property. It leads to my neighbors place, and I gave them a key. A good idea just in case.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Very common here. Even on small places. For all the reasons everyone else gave.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

If you are going to build a fence, I guess you'd be in touch with the person on the other side of the property line. Would you ask them first before putting a gate in the fence? And would you not keep it locked, or would you have it locked but you would both have a key?

You guys can probably guess that this is in relation to our new place. It is 10 acres and 90% of the fencing is inadequate or non-existent. I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to set it up.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ACinATX said:


> If you are going to build a fence, I guess you'd be in touch with the person on the other side of the property line. Would you ask them first before putting a gate in the fence? And would you not keep it locked, or would you have it locked but you would both have a key?
> 
> You guys can probably guess that this is in relation to our new place. It is 10 acres and 90% of the fencing is inadequate or non-existent. I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to set it up.


No it wouldn't be locked, ever. If we had not had a gate between properties when the fire broke out last year, we'd probably have lost our barn at the very least. Because of the gates between pastures the fire department was able to come through directly from one property to the next instead of having to drive around. Driving around would have cost us several minutes that we didn't have and our barn, possibly our winter round bales would have all gone up in smoke and no telling about the smoke inhalation it could have cause us and our horses. 

That fire was caused when the folks 3 properties away went out to feed their cattle. We had 60 mph winds that day and by the time our helper got to the front door, told us they had a pasture fire and we got out to ours, it was already on fire, as well as the neighbors right next to us. We grabbed hoses and rakes and shovels and got to work, but without the fire dept. coming to get high volume water on it, we'd have lost the race.

It's also handy if a cow decided to come over and visit my horses, we can shoo it back home or the owner can come over and get the cow easily and now worry about horses getting out of some kind of containment.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

From where we live I think it is about moving cattle through.
I know it sure is handy that way besides what has already been mentioned.
My little red bull was notorious for crawling through a fence or picking up panels with his head and going underneath to find cows. I had to keep him at the house when he wasn't turned out on the cows but he always found a way out. At least with gates between the neighbors they'd just push him through the gate between us instead of me hooking a trailer up to load him in the trailer or saddling a horse to bring down the road.
Also proved handy when my horses got out or the roping steers from the rodeo grounds which I neighbored on the back side. 
Even if I'm not home or the neighbors we can help make sure their livestock is taken care of without a trip down the road or someone making a call into the sheriff's dept.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If you aren't living on the property I don't know if I would be leaving a gate as invitation to be on your land uninvited either.
Once you live their, have met the neighbors...you would know what to do about gates and locks.

Here where we live we don't normally lock between us.
Others with actual road access do lock their gates...however....
A unwritten understanding is look at either post inside and you will usually find the key to unlock the gate hanging...kind of silly to provide the key I know.
What it does is deter people who not live in the area from causing mischief letting gates open and either going in harassing the cattle or shooing them onto the road in which case a danger and liability to the cow owners held responsible for damages if a car hits, hurts or kills the animal owner pays out cash besides losing the cost of the animal going to market...ouch.

Right now with the horse theft and killings here, my gates are locked as are everyone I know of and no keys are left either.
We have also taken effort to place boards along the inside of those gates so you must dismantle my fence, creating noise my dogs are quick to alert us to as well as the neighbors dogs sounding off...gets noisy in a quiet neighborhood brings everyone outside.

The other reason for locked gates and key close-by is if utilities need access through your property, there are laws on the books here that give right to down a fence to do the job of restoring for many their utilities.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

@ACinATX I missed your second question. If it was me, I'd make contact with neighbors in a friendly way. Ask if they would be comfortable with a gate and explain why.
I'd hate to meet neighbors for the first time because of an issue and have it set the tone of the relationship.

In instances where we had moved next to those sharing a fence and especially both of us owning horses or livestock(and dogs!) it has proved beneficial to go over, introduce myself and let them know what animals are mine. I'd rather have them come over or call and know what critters are mine and know me before getting angry and banging on my door because my horse got in their yard or the other way around. Also just having another set of eyes in case a horse is caught in a fence or not feeling well.

It has also been my experience and especially just recently again, having a good relationship with neighbors can lead to splitting the cost of a new fence. Not just out of need to keep livestock seperate but out of goodwill between neighbors and a proper boundary.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

ACinATX said:


> If you are going to build a fence, I guess you'd be in touch with the person on the other side of the property line. Would you ask them first before putting a gate in the fence? And would you not keep it locked, or would you have it locked but you would both have a key?
> 
> You guys can probably guess that this is in relation to our new place. It is 10 acres and 90% of the fencing is inadequate or non-existent. I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to set it up.


Neither myself nor any of the neighbors have gates onto the next property, as they aren’t needed where I live. Putting a gate in would not get you closer to the neighbor’s home than driving up the road would.
If livestock get out, we gently herd them back to where they pushed thru the fence to get them back in their pasture.

What I will say is do not under gate yourself. If you plan on cross-fencing, put big gates in everywhere. 

We have 25 acres and I think I made (yes made, against his will DH put in eleven gates, lol. He sure likes those gates now, lollol

Most are big tractor gates. A couple of those are specifically for the power company in case they have to access the two transformers on our property. The last thing I want is my fence cut for them to gain access.

We use all the gates but one for some purpose continually, throughout the year. They have come in mighty handy to create a six acre pasture for my IR horse to be separated from the other horse who is a bully.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

To touch on HLGs post and removing gates - one that we had placed was taken out because the owner moved and the renter that moved in was taking advantage, using it recreationally and destroying a fragile corner/water crossing creating much headache and added maintenance for us. The property went into foreclosure and years later the property sold. Had that gate been left we could have been forced to allow ingress/egress at the point the gate was located. Removal meant it could not be used as leverage for right of way. 



Every gate has a purpose that was thought out and the neighbors that are on the shared fence line were either approached by us with the reason or we were approached by them with the request. If there is not a reason and you have not discussed placement with your neighbor then not something I would do. Only one gate is kept locked and the key is located where those that would need access know about. That gate is the most visible and likely that those that should not have access would go through.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I should probably mention that the "gate" that saved the day for us isn't a real gate. It's a piece of hog wire panel that is set in the far north east corner of the property and is held shut with a couple of quick links. We have field fencing around the perimeter of the property so it's not real obvious or noticeable unless you know it's there. The neighbor to our east, whose northernmost pasture butts up to ours and the fire department know it's there. It's lightweight, and easy to move. We also have hot wire around the inside of the fencing to keep horses off and the neighbor to the east has hot wire on his side to keep his cows off. His cows occasionally forget about the hot wire and push through. And every now and then he has one who likes to jump the fences (who knew a cow could jump a 4 ft fence!). It's a lot easier for us to mount up and push the cattle back through the corner 'gate' and close it, than it would be for him to have to hook up a stock trailer, drive around the streets and then come down our long driveway and through our pastures to get to the one his cow(s) is in. The day of the fire, the folks who are 3 properties away (so 3 miles away as the crow flies) went out to feed their cows and the tall grass caught fire and the wind ran with it and it was in our pastures in no time. The fire department was there ASAP putting water on their fire and then came through a 'gate' onto our neighbor's property and sprayed water on the way and came through the 'gate' to our place and helped us catch our fire and put it down. These 'gates' are not where the casual observer can see them (from the street or another pasture) and only the neighbors and fired department are aware of them.


----------



## Nabeldokyu (Mar 20, 2020)

maybe different horses require different ownership around, it's like people. this should be treated accordingly


----------

